# Kcontrol lässt sich nicht emergen

## deustferhan

Hallo liebes Forum!

Das world update bricht immer bei kcontrol ab.

Ich habe ein revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen, aber es erkennt keine Fehler.

Hier ist mal die Fehlermeldung.

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> 
> !!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10/work/kcontrol-3.5.10/config.log
> 
>  *                                                                           
> ...

 

Er findet bei mir keine passende x11-libs/libXext .. und viel, viel, viel schlimmer:

```
rm: cannot remove `conftest'
```

Das kommt zig mal vor

Weiß jemand weiter?

Lg

----------

## Martux

Hast Du denn x11-libs/libXext installiert?

Wenn nicht, emerge es mal.

Willkommen im Forum übrigens.

----------

## deustferhan

Danke.

Ja habe es schon drauf gehabt, neu geemerged aber es hat leider nichts gebracht!

Lg

----------

## Necoro

Es empfiehlt sich:

die config.log irgendwo online zu stellen (irgend ein nopaste service zB)

die configure-meldung VOR deinem geposteten fehler zu posten, damit man mal sieht was eigentlich der fehler ist

So können wir eventuell doch mehr Informationen als "tut nicht: gibt komische Meldung und irgendwas mit libXext" bekommen.

----------

## deustferhan

Was besseres habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.....

 *Quote:*   

> Ihre Datei wurde erfolgreich hochgeladen.
> 
> Ihre Datei bleibt für 48 Stunden gespeichert und kann bis zu 25 Mal abgerufen werden.

 

http://www.materialordner.de/x8HCxXSdhjBZP1WWAqOKlkKbae5MyGOW.html

Das ist die komplette log datei von emerge.....

Vllt kanns ja weiter helfen!

Lg Ferhan

----------

## Max Steel

Einfacher gehts per nopaste. Einfach emerge nopaste und dann jeden Text den du nopasten möchtest:

cat <pfadzurDatei>/<datei> | nopaste

zum Beispiel deine Log:

cat /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10/temp/build.log | nopaste

Am Schluss wird einfach eine URL ausgegeben die du dann hier einträgst (zwischen 2 nopaste-vorgängen muss eine gewisse Zeit verstrichen sein, wenns falsch ist kommt eine URL mit tofast.html)

----------

## deustferhan

http://rafb.net/p/4tlnTc96.html

Das ist die Nopaste adresse vielen dank!!!

Das hier ist die log von pidgin...

Das ist die selbe Fehlermeldung....

Kcontrol konnte ich emerge nachdem ich kdelibs neu geemerged habe....

Aber das Problem tritt bei allen anderen updates auf, wie zb bei amarok!

Lg

----------

## Necoro

Bitte noch die config.log nopasten.

/edit:  *Quote:*   

> checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... rmdir: failed to remove `conftest': Directory not empty

 

Hier tritt an beiden Stellen der Fehler auf. Daher ist wirklich die config.log wichtig um zu sehen, was genau da schief läuft

----------

## deustferhan

Danke habe ich total vergessen!

Hier ist sie!

http://rafb.net/p/xQuTUV89.html

----------

## deustferhan

So ich habs gelöst!

Ich habe mal ccache und distcc ausgemacht, und es hat geklappt!?

Keine ahnung was da war?

Ohne ccache klappt es ohne probleme...

Muss ich wohl längere compilerzeiten in Kauf nehmen!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Lg Ferhan

----------

## Josef.95

 *deustferhan wrote:*   

> So ich habs gelöst!

  Ferhan, Eigenlob st.... äh riecht.   :Wink: 

Ps: Sich mit fremden Federn Schmücken bringt Unglück!

----------

## deustferhan

Ja da hast du recht!

Ich hatte Hilfe^^

Aber sobald ich ccache oder distcc, oder beides gleichzeitig anschalte tut er wieder nichts emergen....?

Lg

----------

